
[Feedback] Do you need this? - LilFra
At OneScreen Interactive we developed a platform where, right out the gate, you can create dozens of web apps within minutes and publish them, at scale, wherever you want!<p>What can you do with it you ask? Landing pages, forms, product highlights, or events… simply use your creativity and imagine all the cool things you can do!<p>a) Would you use it to promote your business&#x2F;products?
b) any enhancements you suggest?<p>Please, try it here --&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;KEQ5AZ
======
onion2k
For people who don't like clicking on shortened URLs:
[https://web.onescreen.io/admin/login?utm_source=HN](https://web.onescreen.io/admin/login?utm_source=HN)

